
Rust implementation of projects from “Modern Compiler Implementation in ML” - adamnemecek
https://github.com/antoyo/tiger-rs
======
nixpulvis
I tried this back in college in parallel with the assigned SML while I was
taking compilers [0]. I tried to use LARLPOP, but got caught up wit the
grammar. I wanted to try and add precedence to the library to help, but never
got that far [1].

[0] [https://github.com/nixpulvis/tiger](https://github.com/nixpulvis/tiger)

[1]
[https://github.com/lalrpop/lalrpop/issues/67](https://github.com/lalrpop/lalrpop/issues/67)

